# Is this illegal ?



## vincen7g (Dec 2, 2014)

I would like to use a quote i've heard, or a funny sentence by a well known person. Is it illegal to use it? i can't see how unless they have rights but thats not the case here. 

Would it be illegal to credit the person with their name on the Tees ?

Thank you


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It depends on the exact quote or sentence; how they used it; and how you intend to use it.

Generally speaking:
If it's trademarked, you should steer clear.

If it's part of a copyrighted work, you need to do some more research (and possibly consult an attorney), to see if the copyright extends to that exact quote or sentence.

You should definitely not use the person's name on the tees. That would violate their Right of Publicity, which is a completely different legal issue than the use of the quote or sentence itself.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

We get this issue quite a on galloree. I would defiantly not put anyone's name on the tees, that is a nice thought but might be you in more trouble. Try doing. Trademark search online before you print or design them.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

vincen7g said:


> I would like to use a quote i've heard, or a funny sentence by a well known person. Is it illegal to use it? i can't see how unless they have rights but thats not the case here.
> 
> Would it be illegal to credit the person with their name on the Tees ?
> 
> Thank you


Whether or not they have registered anything like a trademark they can and often do come after folks especially if it becomes a popular saying. I would consider it a fairly risky choice to do that.


----------



## vincen7g (Dec 2, 2014)

Matt said:


> Whether or not they have registered anything like a trademark they can and often do come after folks especially if it becomes a popular saying. I would consider it a fairly risky choice to do that.


Surly if it's not trade marked they can't come after you? It's more a passing comment / remark? thats funny or witty. 80% of people wouldn't know who the quote or saying was from unless your a supporter of that niche.


----------



## merchtree (Nov 25, 2012)

No it is not, i can guarantee a majority of all designs online are not original to the printer or retailer


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

vincen7g said:


> Surly if it's not trade marked they can't come after you? It's more a passing comment / remark? thats funny or witty. 80% of people wouldn't know who the quote or saying was from unless your a supporter of that niche.


It depends, if it is a character or a quote from TV or movie or even reality TV then they can come after you even if they haven't trademarked it yet. Believe me, it happens. 

And if it is something that becomes popular, they can get a trademark 6-9 months later once they see people have been monetizing it then come after you for damages for the entire time that you sold it even before they had the trademark because they can easily put a false originally used date as USPTO does not verify the original use date of trademarks. It has happened to me and it isn't pretty.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

If it was in a script it would be illegal. Most are copyrighted. Even reality TV shows. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------

